
At CES: Color-changing E Ink film for display experience - lelf
http://phys.org/news/2015-01-ces-color-changing-ink.html
======
joezydeco
I've seen this press release all over the place, but nobody has shown an image
other than this single-color (red and shades of red) display panel. Is this
_really_ multi-color ala Mirasol?

And showing a wall from the tunnel in ORD Terminal 1 (circa 1985) doesn't
count. That's lazy.

~~~
masonhensley
There was a video at the end of this article:
[http://www.engadget.com/2015/01/06/e-ink-
prism/](http://www.engadget.com/2015/01/06/e-ink-prism/)

~~~
joezydeco
Yes, and to be slightly pedantic here, that's not a color display. That's a
monochromatic display with the e-ink particles colored red instead of black.
Of course they could mix this up with other colored segments, but in the end
you don't get anything close to an RGB display made out of electrophoretic
particles.

But I'm sure "Color E-Ink!" makes a much more clickable headline.

